# DIY Cold Smoker - New at it, built my own - check out the short video - want to see more?



## moose101stair (Jul 27, 2016)

let me know if you want to see more pics.  I have a lot of questions


----------



## smoky pit (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks great - you've got a nice looking place there!  Does the smokehouse have a chimney or outgoing vent?  If not, it may help with getting a bit of movement through the vacuum.


----------



## moose101stair (Jul 29, 2016)

No we don't have a chimney or outside because we get enough leakage through without one.  We have a good draw, and only had to use 6 logs for an 18 hour smoke.

Knowing this now, would you still recommend a chimney?













IMG_3571.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016






I will post a photo of my steps making this smokehouse... with each reply if interested


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2016)

You say you have lots of questions. What are they? Photos of your smoker will help answer questions so post away. Can't watch your video so have no idea what your smoker looks like...


----------



## moose101stair (Jul 29, 2016)

Well I have a homemade cold smoker.  I have never, until last weekend, cold smoked.  I did bacon and salmon.  Kept the temp under 100 degrees the entire time, used minimal wood, and had a good solid flow of smoke in the house.

I am more now looking for receipts, tips etc of cold smoking....

I will upload photos of the smoker for you to see.













IMG_3571.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3572.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3574.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3575.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3576.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3577.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3578.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3579.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3580.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3581.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3599.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3600.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3601.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3602.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3603.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3604.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3605.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3607.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3608.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3609.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3610.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3611.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3612.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3613.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3616.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3617.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3618.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3619.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3620.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3621.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3649.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3650.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3656.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3657.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3658.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3671.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3672.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3673.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3708.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3794.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3795.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3796.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3797.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3798.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016


















IMG_3812.jpg



__ moose101stair
__ Jul 29, 2016






when you go through the pics, you will see the pit got a facelift... I used a small opening, but couldn't really hold smoke, so I used firebrick, insul-stick and the cast iron door to lock it down.


----------



## wade (Jul 29, 2016)

Moose101stair said:


> No we don't have a chimney or outside because we get enough leakage through without one.  We have a good draw, and only had to use 6 logs for an 18 hour smoke.
> 
> Knowing this now, would you still recommend a chimney?


Yes I would still recommend a chimney to ensure a good steady air flow through the smoker. This will help reduce tar build up in the smoke house over time and help prevent it from depositing onto the food - even though most of the tar should condense in the cooling duct.

For some smoked foods (e.g. traditional smoked salmon or Jerky) the smoking process is as much about reducing the moisture content as it is about applying a smoke flavour. This requires there to be a good steady flow of smoke/air over the meat.

I am pleased that the bacon turned out well. There is nothing quite as good as home smoked bacon.


----------



## smoky pit (Jul 30, 2016)

Wade said:


> Yes I would still recommend a chimney to ensure a good steady air flow through the smoker. This will help reduce tar build up in the smoke house over time and help prevent it from depositing onto the food - even though most of the tar should condense in the cooling duct.
> 
> For some smoked foods (e.g. traditional smoked salmon or Jerky) the smoking process is as much about reducing the moisture content as it is about applying a smoke flavour. This requires there to be a good steady flow of smoke/air over the meat.
> 
> I am pleased that the bacon turned out well. There is nothing quite as good as home smoked bacon.


I agree on the chimney.  Even though you're getting a good vacuum with the leakage in the structure, having one, central chimney off to the side would give a better vacuum IMHO.  I recommend a chimney to the side so nothing drips down over your meats.  With a good strong vacuum through one designated vent, you'll see the leakage from the structure reduced I imagine, plus it should help minimize an "stale smoke" hanging around.  Hope this helps!  And again, really nice job!  It looks awesome!


----------



## moose101stair (Aug 1, 2016)

Wade,

Thanks for the suggestion of the chimney.  I am going to install one.  What size pipe would you recommend? 3" or less?


----------



## thebig1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Holy smokes Moose, that is absolutely beautiful!!!!  Well done!!!!

Chad


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2016)

Moose....  nice smoker.....  I would drill a few holes up near the peak for improved air flow..  A stack will collect condensate and depending where it was installed, it could drip creosote on the food....    Sidewall venting has always worked for me...


----------



## moose101stair (Aug 3, 2016)

Dave,

what do you think about putting soffit buttons in for venting?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2016)

soffit buttons are pretty restrictive to air flow...  I'm thinking you may need a bit more than they would allow...


----------



## moose101stair (Aug 3, 2016)

Just trying to add the right size for proper flow, without taking away from the nice neat look we have made... so you are suggesting a pretty large opening then?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2016)

If you had several 1.5" or 2" holes and covered over with hardware cloth... 1/4" or 3/8" holes.....   the smokehouse is the exhaust stack...  it just needs somewhere to exhaust because is pretty air tight...  say you drilled 4 holes in a somewhat symmetrical fashion....  checked the air flow... maybe drill a few more or not,..  It's trying to achieve a balance of air in...   air out... and a good flow pattern inside the smoker for uniform smoke distribution....   sounds easy huh....   some folks even use adjustable floor registers like in a forced air heating system.....  near the roof and near the floor....  the holes near the floor let in cool air to regulate temperature in the smoker...   it's easier than continually adjusting the fire....













FLOOR VENTS.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 3, 2016


----------

